# Berry from the shore?



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What is working and where is it working the best? I am new to the fishing report index, so I don't know the rules, is it like hunting where you can't ask for spots, or is my question allowed? If I need to be flamed, flame on.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I would go with a frozen minnow under a bobber or a philly steak. Philly steak is half a worm injected with a couple air bubbles to make it float off the bottom. As far a where to go up there. I think the fishing is going to be slow for the next couple of weeks. After Ice off the fish will turn off for a while.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

When the wife and I drove by yesterday there were tons of people at the ladders and also lots along a couple of the little points sticking out beyond that.... I don't know how they did but they were fishing... I've done well in Mud Creek too if you can cast far enough to get past the weedline.


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Greg,
I was up there yesterday throwing a black bugger before the wind blew me off the water by 10 am. I spent the next few hours driving around looking for a place to cast a fly w/out the wind, and didn't see much action from the shore. I did talk to a few guys in the marina and it was slow. Typically, this time of year is bugger or leech patterns...if the weather cooperates. Worms and PB from the shore seem to work as a fail-safe. The weather is always a factor up there. If anyone else had something working up there, they may chime in. It's hard to hot spot a hole from the shore...3rd bush from the fence post, cast out 30 yards at the 2 o'clock position, let it sit for 30 seconds then start a variable retrieve...MONEY!

How's the hand coming?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My pops and I hit it up on saturday and it SUCKED! We tried from the pontoon and float tube, but got blown right off the lake. So we packed it up to try another (less windy) spot on the other side with no luck there either. I think the wind and rising water levels pushed them into deeper water where they could just sit and do nothing.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

EPEK said:


> What is working and where is it working the best? I am new to the fishing report index, so I don't know the rules, is it like hunting where you can't ask for spots, or is my question allowed? If I need to be flamed, flame on.


Unless you really need to take a trip up there in the next couple weeks just for kicks and want to waste some hard earned gas I would not go up there for a couple of weeks as some others have said the fishing is slow right now. When the fishing picks back up in a couple of weeks and you want to head out send me a pm and I'd be happy to feel you in on my secrets and good shore fishing areas. If you ever want to hit in on a boat let me know and we can do some real fishing up there, while I have you there maybe you can give me some inside info on getting set up for archery this year.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

EPEK said:


> What is working and where is it working the best? I am new to the fishing report index, so I don't know the rules, is it like hunting where you can't ask for spots, or is my question allowed? If I need to be flamed, flame on.


This is kind of like the Koby Bryant effect right here. If this had been posted by a normal person, the mods would have moved it to "General Fishing and Questions" a long time ago. But since EPEK posts it, they let it ride. This forum is for posting reports, gosh dangit, not for honey digging. Why would you want to fish the Berry anyway? That place is full of sloth trout. They have similar markings to cutthroat trout, but do not resist at all when you hook them. Very similar behavior to "reedfish", which are actually not fish but fight about the same. Anyway, the fishing forums are great for finding out info about bodies of water. We're not nearly as uptight as the hunting forum guys.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

El Matador said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > What is working and where is it working the best? I am new to the fishing report index, so I don't know the rules, is it like hunting where you can't ask for spots, or is my question allowed? If I need to be flamed, flame on.
> ...


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

Amen brother, always glad to hook a bruther up. Next to you I am the greates hooker around.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

i don't think epek has checked most of your replies, but we went and had fun. If you ask my dad, he'll tell you we caught about 40. 12 would be closer to the truth. All cuts, 6 anglers, most were using pb. I tried everything. The only one I caught was on a frozen minnow during hurricane Katrina. krocodiles were getting them as well. Fun trip, thanks for your help.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The minnows seem more natural if they're thawed first, but that's just how I do it. Apparently, others do just fine with them frozen.

??

It seems like they tend to float on top more when they're frozen. I don't like that, but I'm a weirdo. *\-\*


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> The minnows seem more natural if they're thawed first, but that's just how I do it. Apparently, others do just fine with them frozen.
> 
> ??
> 
> It seems like they tend to float on top more when they're frozen. I don't like that, but I'm a weirdo. *\-\*


As I've stated in posts prior I much more prefer the frozen minnows to the ones thawed out. I don't like working with them when they're like a loose noodle and bend every which way. I half hitch the tail though and it's more of a pain then it's worth when the minnows aren't frozen. When the frozen minnow is half hitched at the tail and drifting it looks far more realistic than a dead limp minnow. As far as floating on top more when they're frozen, that's why I add a split shot or two depending on how strong the wind is blowing and how deep I want to drift my minnow. Never tried a minnow from shore though. Apparently people have success doing that, maybe my way only works as well as it does when someone wants to drift minnows from a boat.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Different strokes, I guess.  

I'm not seeing how a frozen, stiff minnow would look more natural than a floppy one though.

No biggie, your way seems to work just fine for you and that's all that counts, right?


----------

